# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Canard Jeux Video sur Windows 8 ET sur Android, c'est possible ?

## FixB

Bonjour,

J'ai pris un abonnement pour le canard sous windows 8. Ma question est : y-a-t-il moyen de lire mon canard aussi sur ma tablette Android ??
(question subsidiaire : pour éviter tout ces tracas, une version sans DRM serait-elle à l'ordre du jour ??)

Merci !

----------


## jerome35

Bonjour,

Dans les sujets épinglés de ce forum, tu trouveras ta réponse.

----------


## Thyrion

Je n'ai rien trouvé et je me pose la même question.

----------


## FixB

Là, ça fait une petite demi-heure que j'attends devant un joli coeur rouge qui se remplit que l'appli se connecte au serveur pour m'autoriser à lire mes magazines.
Pour un mag qui s'était offusqué à grands cris quand des jeux solos avaient osé demander une connexion pour pouvoir jouer, l'ironie n'est pas perdue pour tout le monde  ::): 
(je sais, les jeux en question demandaient une connexion 'permanente', ce qui n'est pas le cas si je comprends bien du magazine... mais même steam autorise un mode hors ligne qui ne demande pas à se reconnecter à chaque lancement !)

----------


## zijulo

C'est en effet assez pénible cette obligation d'être connecté. Ce serait bien de prévoir quelque chose pour que ce soit plus souple.

Pour ce qui est du fonctionnement sur Windows 8 et Android, ça en parle ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/78...areils-Android

J'attends aussi impatiemment cette possibilité.

Par contre c'est bien cool d'avoir fait développer l'appli Windows Phone !

----------


## dulman

vivement que çà arrive car j'avoue que çà m'ennuie d'avoir à racheter tous les numéros déjà acquis sur iPad et android .

----------

